# TNT rubbish couriers



## Baldhead (5 Dec 2013)

I have waited in for two days for a delivery by TNT, on both days the consignment was 'out for delivery', then at approx 5.30 today the message changed to 'time constraint prevented delivery. Delivery at first opertunity' sorry TNT that doesn't wash with me, your company is pineapple.

Baldhead


----------



## KevM (5 Dec 2013)

Baldhead,

That's rubbish - they've bumped you down the list for their own operational benefit.
Have you complained to the vendor, they might care more than TNT? It might not make you feel any better, but companies generally don't change their behaviour unless there's a risk of financial or reputational damage, and fewer companies care too much about the latter theses days.

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shoppi ... ery-rights


----------



## Baldhead (5 Dec 2013)

KevM":2rvcdgzw said:


> Baldhead,
> 
> That's rubbish - they've bumped you down the list for their own operational benefit.
> Have you complained to the vendor, they might care more than TNT? It might not make you feel any better, but companies generally don't change their behaviour unless there's a risk of financial or reputational damage, and fewer companies care too much about the latter theses days.
> ...


Thanks for that Kev

I have emailed TNT and also Axminster Tools, let's wait and see what each other have to say, the biggest problem now is that I can't stay in tomorrow, so if I miss the delivery I won't get my order until Monday at the earliest. 

My complaint is not with Axminster Tools, but if they offer free delivery, then I think it only fair they take some responsibility. 

Axminster Tools should ensure the customer is happy with the service, from the initial ordering until the goods are safely delivered. 

Baldhead


----------



## Jinx (5 Dec 2013)

We expected a large work delivery for my wife today, 27 boxes. At 2150hrs tonight the door went and it was the delivery driver saying our delivery had been dropped at the wrong house and they had asked him to come back and get them. I sent him away saying come back in the morning, I hope he does but I felt I needed to say no as its dark, is blustery, and the shed where it goes does not not have a light. Jinx


----------



## KevM (5 Dec 2013)

Absolutely spot on, its TNT's fault but Axminster 's problem. TNT won't care about a bit of grumbling, it's all part of the cost of doing business, Axminster and other companies do care because we represent their market. My wife recently grumbled online about a particular company, the next day she got a call from their MD, the following day the company reversed the policy my wife had complained about. It won't always work but social media, including these forums, gives us all a much stronger voice. 
Kev


----------



## RogerS (5 Dec 2013)

Axminster are incredibly good when it comes to the carriers they use. I also had trouble with TNT on an order from Axminster a while back. TNT were rubbish and I flagged this up with Axminster since it is they who have the contract and the clout and because Axminster like to know this sort of thing.

Fast forward a year or so and I needed something urgently from Axminster and so opted for the extra cost for premium delivery. To my surprise Axminster rang me up to say that because I had flagged TNT as unreliable then they (Axminster) had flagged up their systems not to use TNT for my deliveries. But TNT were the only company who could provide the service on this occasion. This to my mind is why Axminster are head and shoulders above many companies when it comes to customer service.

If I had to use a courier company regularly then Interlink would be top of my list.


----------



## marcros (5 Dec 2013)

I find them all very similar and entirely dependant on the local driver. My Hermes tend to leave everything where it will get soaking wet if it rains- despite plenty of other options being available. They are cheap though if you are the sender. Ups bug all of the neighbours until they can guilt trip somebody into taking parcels, when I would rather I collected from their depot. Not so bad if you know the neighbours but they chose one about 10 houses away last time and it was 4 large boxes. 

I tend to get stuff sent to work if I can now. I haven't had many late deliveries- but there will be a lot of variables. Work is in a good position so probably benefits from being early in the cycle before more far flung places.


----------



## tsb (6 Dec 2013)

In the spirit of fairness I've got to give a thumbs up to TNT. I use TNT through a friends company and I found it amazing that the last parcel I sent was picked up, near Burnley, Lancs at 4.30pm and delivered to some out of the way village, on the coast of Cornwall, at 7.30am the next day. I couldn't see how they made any profit on this occasion


----------



## axe (6 Dec 2013)

To be fair my experience has been pretty positive with TNT so far.

In the last year I have sent out 150 parcels with them.

Once, I followed the tracking and it came up "Out of time" for which the customer gave me an almighty bollocking............They delivered it the next day.

One time the goods were slightly damaged and one time the goods were smashed beyond belief. looked as though a forklift had been driven over it!

It does depend on the local drivers I believe. One driver that comes, the back of his truck is loaded perfectly, others, stuff is just thrown on top of each other.

I have tried Hermes, and while I have had no problems with them their delivery is excruciatingly slow.

Having said all that, I know how frustrating it can be waiting for stuff to arrive.

I guess it must be the time of the year because I have not seen a TNT driver for a fair few weeks, just subcontractors

Dave


----------



## KevM (6 Dec 2013)

A lot of it does come down to the last link in the chain - much like the spotty yoof that slings my bananas the last 3 foot into the rack at Sainsbury's, careful climate controlled handling all the way from the Caribbean and then utter disregard for the final 0.001% of their journey.
I had a DHL driver turn up with a full 40' curtain sided truck to make a delivery for me the other day - he was good as gold, and even helped to move the item round the side of the house with me - a gem! On the other hand I've had some right surly types who could barely bring themselves to hand me a Jiffy bag. MyHermes is often complained about, but my regular delivery guy is a gem, always cheerful. Frequently small packages are consolidated into shrink wrapped pallets and crates for long distance routing, when they're split up at the distribution centre you're at the mercy of the drivers to use some common sense when it comes to loading their vans. It's all too common to see small packages marked 'Fragile' sculling around the floor of the van with a box of assorted anvils (or similar)... Combine this with drivers who are up against horribly tight delivery schedules so they drive their vans like rally spec Subarus and there's a recipe for disappointed customers!


----------



## marcros (6 Dec 2013)

it sounds nice and easy driving around, dropping off a few parcels, but I imagine that in reality it is horrendously stressful, more drops than it is possible to do and heavily target driven. Not a job that i would look forward to doing.


----------



## KevM (6 Dec 2013)

marcros":s6mogkbz said:


> it sounds nice and easy driving around, dropping off a few parcels, but I imagine that in reality it is horrendously stressful, more drops than it is possible to do and heavily target driven. Not a job that i would look forward to doing.



Agreed, a lot of them are on horribly tight schedules. Some of the drivers are effectively self-employed and using their own vehicle being paid a pittance per delivery.

Where I live I think it's a mixed blessing, we're a few miles out of town, easy to find and easy to park but further between deliveries and with some delightful, but un-findable, addresses like 'Honeysuckle Cottage', just down from the barn that used to be there when we were kids but burned down in 1987, next to what used to be old Brian's place - rather than '29 Acacia Road'.


----------



## Baldhead (6 Dec 2013)

KevM":3bgi8hyu said:


> marcros":3bgi8hyu said:
> 
> 
> > it sounds nice and easy driving around, dropping off a few parcels, but I imagine that in reality it is horrendously stressful, more drops than it is possible to do and heavily target driven. Not a job that i would look forward to doing.
> ...


Guys, please don't grey me wrong, I'm not blaming the delivery guy, what I object to most strongly is if the consignment is tracked as 'out for delivery' then it should be delivered that day.
I have just tracked it again, it's 'out for delivery' unfortunately I will be out sometime today, and worse still is I have had a reply from my complaint to TNT, which says, 'I have spoken to the depot this morning and requested every effort is made to ensure you recieve your delivery today', so although my parcel is 'out for delivery' it is still not guaranteed to be delivered today.

TNT WHAT IS THE POINT OF TRACKING PARCELS.

Sorry for shouting guys but it's really doing my head in.

By the way, I always use Interparcel economy (UPS) never had a problem, and the UPS driver is always very helpful.

Baldhead


----------

